# Can’t manage 401k after quitting?’



## johnnydepp (Feb 17, 2022)

I quit Target a few weeks ago after 10 years (actually i was just shy of reaching that milestone, so i missed out on getting that super thoughtful $50 Target gift card you get after a decade :/). I’d been contributing to a traditional and Roth IRA the whole time, and need to roll it over to my bank account or my new employers plan, im not sure what restrictions might be in effect. 

I got a letter in the mail saying my Pay & Benefits login will still be active so i can manage this + my health insurance. I went to log in and it said “invalid credentials”. I tried to reset my password but i got the same message. I already reached out to Alight, who i think actually managed my accounts, but was wondering if anyone has ever been in this position before? Any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 17, 2022)

johnnydepp said:


> I quit Target a few weeks ago after 10 years (actually i was just shy of reaching that milestone, so i missed out on getting that super thoughtful $50 Target gift card you get after a decade :/). I’d been contributing to a traditional and Roth IRA the whole time, and need to roll it over to my bank account or my new employers plan, im not sure what restrictions might be in effect.
> 
> I got a letter in the mail saying my Pay & Benefits login will still be active so i can manage this + my health insurance. I went to log in and it said “invalid credentials”. I tried to reset my password but i got the same message. I already reached out to Alight, who i think actually managed my accounts, but was wondering if anyone has ever been in this position before? Any help is much appreciated!!


You can set up a new username and password and continue to access Target pay and benefits with that after you leave Target. 

Are you moving the 401k to an IRA or other retirement account? If not, you'll pay a big tax penalty.


----------



## johnnydepp (Feb 17, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You can set up a new username and password and continue to access Target pay and benefits with that after you leave Target.
> 
> Are you moving the 401k to an IRA or other retirement account? If not, you'll pay a big tax penalty.


thank you so much!! that worked. i will have to see what my options are with my new company. i’m hoping to be able to just transfer my TGT 401k (roth and traditional) into my new account


----------

